# KFC Replaces Sandwich Buns with Chicken Breasts



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 7, 2010)

> ( USA TODAY) - KFC is putting its chicken where its buns were.
> Tuesday, the nation's largest chicken fast-food chain announced plans to nationally roll out a breadless chicken sandwich that uses two boneless chicken fillets as the bun - then squeezes two pieces of bacon, two slices of cheese and some sauce in between.
> 
> Drooling yet? You'll have to wait a few days. The $5 sandwich, dubbed the Double Down, will be available at all KFCs on April 12.


http://www.wltx.com/news/story.aspx?storyid=85890


----------



## Supe (Apr 7, 2010)

This sounds healthy.

I do believe I'm going to start sandwiching my cheeseburgers between two ribwiches.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 7, 2010)

^It's actually not too bad compared to other fast food burgers. I think the original recipe has about 500 calories or so and the grilled is a little less than that. That's about the same as a Big Mac. I doubt I'll get one, but then again I don't eat fast food that often.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 7, 2010)

mmmm breasts.


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 7, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> mmmm breasts.



with bacon. mmmmmmm.


----------



## mizzoueng (Apr 7, 2010)

Didn't they try rolling this out last summer? I remember seeing it on tv when I was in Columbus, NE. Maybe that was one of the test markets, but I have seen this before.

Either way, it looks really good but I can feel my heart skipping beats just thinking about it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 7, 2010)

Damn. I wish I could unsee that.


----------



## benbo (Apr 7, 2010)

I think my cholesterol went up 20% just looking at the picture.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 7, 2010)

They should dip that whole thing in batter and fry it again. In for a penny, in for a pound.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 7, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> Damn. I wish I could unsee that.


'cause now you're gonna have to pick one up on the way home tonight. aren't you.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 7, 2010)

does a picture of the actual product look more or less appetizing than the promotional marketing photo?






To me the promotional photo looks like two McDonalds hashbrowns surrounding bacon and cheese. Maybe McDonalds should market that as their new breakfast sandwich.


----------



## TouchDown (Apr 7, 2010)

Three words.

Finger lickin' good.


----------



## csb (Apr 7, 2010)

Because while putting stuff between two breasts sounds like a good idea, sometimes the reality is far from the fantasy


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 7, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> does a picture of the actual product look more or less appetizing than the promotional marketing photo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


less appeallin, cuz it looks like you now need a bun to make it less messy.


----------



## Supe (Apr 7, 2010)

The kicker is that based on how big this "sandwich" looks, I'd probably still be hungry afterwards.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 7, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > mmmm breasts.
> ...


Wasn't there a demotivational poster to that effect at some point. I just remember a raw bacon bra.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 7, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > MA_PE said:
> ...


and how is that demotivational? it wasn't on csb's model.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 7, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Ble_PE said:
> ...


I don't know, raw bacon draped over boobs just doesn't do much for me. If it were cooked that'd be one thing, but raw is just unsanitary.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 7, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > Damn. I wish I could unsee that.
> ...


Hello, have you seen my lipid counts lately?

I need a fuckin' abacus to tally that one.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 8, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> does a picture of the actual product look more or less appetizing than the promotional marketing photo?


Less apealing, but still delicious looking!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 8, 2010)

Looks like someone, uhhh...pleased themselves between the chicken buns.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 8, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> Looks like someone, uhhh...pleased themselves between the chicken buns.


that'd be the special sauce. nothing like a nice pair of (buns or breasts - take your pick) to bring out the special sauce.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 8, 2010)

> ( USA TODAY) - KFC is putting its chicken where its buns were.


Apparently, the Colonel doesn't mind if you put your chicken between his buns.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 9, 2010)

roadwreck said:


>


uke:


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 9, 2010)

^^ agreed


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Apr 9, 2010)

benbo said:


> I think my cholesterol went up 20% just looking at the picture.


How about this then? A bacon cheeseburger with two Krispy Kreme doughnuts as the bun?


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 9, 2010)

^^^ is that a fried egg between the bacon and the patty? yuk


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 9, 2010)

Not my cup of tea, MiG. But I can see how that night appeal to others.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 9, 2010)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> benbo said:
> 
> 
> > I think my cholesterol went up 20% just looking at the picture.
> ...


I think that was on a Man Vs. Food episode.

I'm going to watch it again when I get home.....


----------



## Transpo_Girl (Apr 9, 2010)

thats hot


----------



## humner (Apr 11, 2010)

SapperPE said:


> OH. MY. GOD. That is the most horrid looking piece of disgustingness I've seen in quite some time on the internet. Please, please, tell me that none of you are actually considering ordering, let alone eating, one of those catastrophes. Simply put... Wow.


um, I guess I am guilty of wanting to try all three, at least once


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 12, 2010)

There's a grilled version, too! I've heard KFC's grilled chicken is really good.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 12, 2010)

Thought this was pretty funny too:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/36274564/ns/he...t_and_nutrition



> ...bacon fanatics call “the candy of meats.”


----------



## humner (Apr 14, 2010)

okay, so I have eaten 2 of the 3 on this posting, and stop there, the KFC was okay, won't do it again though


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 14, 2010)

humner said:


> okay, so I have eaten 2 of the 3 on this posting, and stop there, the KFC was okay, won't do it again though


So I'm guessing you ate these two: 



roadwreck said:


>





csb said:


>


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 14, 2010)

I can proudly say that I had one of these for lunch...the KFC, not the 300lbs of luvin'.

I got the grilled Double Down combo with green beans rather than their french fry things. Just nix the "special sauce" and it's actually perfect for someone doing Atkins, especially when you're out and about and don't have time to make something yourself.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 14, 2010)

jeb6294 said:


> I can proudly say that I had one of these for lunch...the KFC, not the 300lbs of luvin'.
> I got the grilled Double Down combo with green beans rather than their french fry things. Just nix the "special sauce" and it's actually perfect for someone doing Atkins, especially when you're out and about and don't have time to make something yourself.


300 lbs my a$$. She's at least 500 lbs.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 14, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> jeb6294 said:
> 
> 
> > I can proudly say that I had one of these for lunch...the KFC, not the 300lbs of luvin'.
> ...


That walnut looking thing on her boob has got to be a pound by itself. What the hell is that?


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 14, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > jeb6294 said:
> ...


It looks like a Twix bar that's grown into her skin. uke:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 14, 2010)

> That walnut looking thing on her boob has got to be a pound by itself. What the hell is that?


The great red spot of Jupiter, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## humner (Apr 14, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> humner said:
> 
> 
> > okay, so I have eaten 2 of the 3 on this posting, and stop there, the KFC was okay, won't do it again though
> ...


no, have never been that drunk, but good guess


----------



## humner (Apr 14, 2010)

I think it started out as a freckle that got stretched out over the years


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 15, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > jeb6294 said:
> ...


Couldn't tell you...I had temporarily lost my vision before I got down that far.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 15, 2010)

It looks like a Tootsie-Roll that fell there some time ago and just got absorbed or grown into the skin (kinda like a vine through a chain-link fence).


----------

